# Twelve Days of TinBoat Christmas



## Captain Ahab (Dec 6, 2013)

On the 1st day of TinBoats Christmas Fender Gave to me:


A new Yama Outboard



_Add to the days_


----------



## panFried (Dec 8, 2013)

On the 2nd Day of Tinboats Christmas Fender gave to me:

Two Tempress Boat Seats,
and a New Yamaha Outboard


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 9, 2013)

On the 3rd Day of Tinboats Christmas Fender gave to me:

Three life vests
Two Tempress Boat Seats,
and a New Yamaha Outboard


----------



## WaterWaif (Dec 10, 2013)

On the fourth day of Tin Boats Christmas Fender gave to me,
Four chrome rod holders,
Three life vests ,
two Tempress Boat Seats,
and a New Yamaha Outboard.


----------



## redbug (Dec 11, 2013)

on the fifth day of TinBoat Christmas fender gave to me 
*FIVE BRAND NEW REELS *


Four chrome rod holders,
Three life vests ,
two Tempress Boat Seats,
and a New Yamaha Outboard.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 14, 2013)

on the sixth day of TinBoat Christmas fender gave to me 
six swim baits

FIVE BRAND NEW REELS
Four chrome rod holders,
Three life vests ,
two Tempress Boat Seats,
and a New Yamaha Outboard.


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 14, 2013)

on the seventh day of TinBoat Christmas fender gave to me

Seven Rapala X-Raps

six swim baits
FIVE BRAND NEW REELS
Four chrome rod holders,
Three life vests ,
two Tempress Boat Seats,
and a New Yamaha Outboard.


----------



## ggoldy (Dec 14, 2013)

on the eighth day of TinBoat Christmas fender gave to me

Eight Wenches rowing

Seven Rapala X-Raps
six swim baits
FIVE BRAND NEW REELS
Four chrome rod holders,
Three life vests ,
two Tempress Boat Seats,
and a New Yamaha Outboard.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336541#p336541 said:


> ggoldy » Sat Dec 14, 2013 4:15 pm[/url]"]on the eighth day of TinBoat Christmas fender gave to me
> 
> Eight Wenches rowing
> 
> ...




I love it! I need eight wenches rowing - saves gas (unless the wenches eat beans of course!)


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 15, 2013)

on the ninth day of TinBoat Christmas fender gave to me

Nine smallmouth leaping

Eight Wenches rowing
Seven Rapala X-Raps
six swim baits
FIVE BRAND NEW REELS
Four chrome rod holders,
Three life vests ,
two Tempress Boat Seats,
and a New Yamaha Outboard.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 15, 2013)

Whens someone gonna give me something for Christmas, why is this thread so Fender centric?


----------



## redbug (Dec 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336306#p336306 said:


> redbug » Wed Dec 11, 2013 12:18 pm[/url]"]on the fifth day of TinBoat Christmas fender gave to me
> *FIVE BRAND NEW REELS *
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been thinking maybe we need a rewrite 
how about this 
And BA BANNED FROM THE SITE 
I think it works


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ten days off work to fish.



Nine smallmouth leaping

Eight Wenches rowing
Seven Rapala X-Raps
six swim baits
FIVE BRAND NEW REELS
Four chrome rod holders,
Three life vests ,
two Tempress Boat Seats,
and a New Yamaha Outboard.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 16, 2013)

On the 11th day of Christmas, Fender discovered that someone has been using his credit card to buy wenches and he didn't get any for himself!

Not to mention, swim baits, X-Raps, new reels, rod holders, life vests, boat seats and a Yamaha Outboard....why did it have to be a Yamaha?

NOW....He's pissed.

BAN BA!.....for life!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow what happened to the Holiday Spirit 


BA ruins everything!


----------



## fender66 (Dec 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336650#p336650 said:


> Captain Ahab » 2 minutes ago[/url]"]Wow what happened to the Holiday Spirit
> 
> 
> BA ruins everything!



No kidding.

But...FWIW...this is the funniest thing I've read for a long time. =D>


----------



## WaterWaif (Dec 19, 2013)

Sigh..
On the twelfth day of tinboats Christmas Fender gave to Cap,n Ahab..
12 pack of funniest,11 someones pissed,10 days off,9 smallmouths leaping,8 wenches rowing,7 Rapala X-Raps, 6 swim baits, 5 BRAND NEW REELS,4 chrome rod holders ,3 life jackets ,2 Tempress boat seats and a New Yamaha Outboard.


----------



## panFried (Dec 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! Thanks for the holiday cheer. 

Oh and you too BA, since it is the holiday season!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 19, 2013)

panFried said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! Thanks for the holiday cheer.
> 
> Oh and you too BA, since it is the holiday season!



Christmas cheer won't get you out of the holiday a$$ whooping you're about to get...... BAHHH HUMBUG!


----------



## ggoldy (Dec 19, 2013)

This is a shame. Y'all almost had it. (laughing) it really IS pretty funny though!


----------

